
July was world's hottest month on record, WMO says - reddotX
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/july-hottest-month-1.5233368
======
gravelc
Frightens me to think of the impact this is going to have on agricultural
production over the next ten years. In cooler countries, there's sometimes
benefits to warmer seasons, though biotic stresses like more insects / fungal
diseases tend to dampen that.

In hotter countries (many of which are developing), abiotic and biotic
stresses can easily combine with bad weather events to wipe out an entire
region's production. The political instability that this can and likely will
cause is the greatest short-term climate change issue in my opinion. I really
don't see how it can be avoided, given trans-national institutions which may
have helped buffer these impacts are also at their lowest ebb since WW2.

------
ekr
I wouldn't have guessed that humanity would fail to coordinate on global
warming by this point. Blimey! How would we fare when faced with actually hard
technical challenges?

~~~
danso
How is coordinating on global warming _not_ a hard technical challenge?
Politics is inherently a hard problem. And even if we were able to extricate
politics from the discussion, it's a hard problem to define the optimal
benchmarks and criteria for emissions reduction, across all countries and
jurisdictions.

(by definition, defining these criteria for the world would necessarily
involve politics)

~~~
ekr
I meant that took global warming itself is not a difficult challenge to solve
with the technology currently available. Capturing carbon is energy intensive
but not impossible.

But politically, the coordination problem is unsolvable. Until the effects of
the warming become big enough that one of the more powerful agents involved
has a clearly positive inventive gradient to actually expend that energy at a
personal loss, without the cooperation of others. (Say, for instance, if a
majority of US territory becomes uninhabitable due to semi-persistent fires,
persistent droughts, etc, I'd expect the US to actually solve the problem
irrespective of what the other powers are doing.)

~~~
blackflame7000
I think it's simply a matter of priority. We still haven't figured out how to
feed large portions of the human population and the impact of that is much
more immediate.

------
tzs
We are now at 415 consecutive months with global temperatures above the 20th
century average. That's like flipping a coin 415 times and getting heads every
time.

~~~
drukenemo
What about the, let's say past 4.5 Billion years? Is there a slight chance
that this is a scam? Do elites and their governments throw bombs on innocent
civilians? Is there a slight chance they could be lying about climate change?
Do SO many climatologists really agree on man-made climate change? Many don't.

Still, we must protect our environment. Pollution is horrible and it needs to
be addressed.

~~~
lumberjack
What is more likely? That some climate scientists are scamming the whole world
and making enemies of the most powerful governments in North America, Europe,
Saudi Arabia and the rest of OPEC + all the billionaires and corporations and
investment funds invested in Coal&Oil&Gas&EnergyUtilities, and they have
somehow maintained this lie for decades out in the open, somehow managing to
fool everyone, and with convenient climate change all over the world to
somehow coincide with their lies?

Or the other option, that your political understanding of the world is
lacking?

------
Arbalest
Surprised it would be July, rather than January, which iirc is when the earth
is closest to the sun... I'm concerned as to what that might mean for January,
when we in Australia will have our Summer.

~~~
flukus
January is also when the southern hemisphere is closest to the sun, the
southern hemisphere has a lot more water which regulates things. Which
hemisphere is in summer when we're close to the sun is one of the things
that's driven natural climate change in the past and one of they ways we know
the current warming is an unnatural aberration.

------
schintan
someone should sponsor a big budget hollywood movie with A list stars and a
top director to make a compelling movie about the disastrous potential of
climate change. Will do a lot to raise awareness.

~~~
A2017U1
15 years ago:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Day_After_Tomorrow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Day_After_Tomorrow)

------
TaylorGood
Being in Florence two weeks ago when it was 104F was downright unpleasant. The
locals I was with said they don’t remember it being this hot for this long
either.

~~~
ci5er
And it was snowing in Denver on Memorial day.

Weather is not climate, yada yada.

What is it going to take to get a global consensus that we'd like to have
unadjusted temperature data, not controlled by adjusters that have a funding
agenda?

What would it take to get a little raw data up in the house?

~~~
Daishiman
The fact that you even claim that this is a problem means that you have no
interest in a debate and are just another mindless denier, because even a
cursory study of the topic at hand shows that issues of measument calibration
are completely unimportant.

~~~
ci5er
Ummm. You said what?

I've been keeping track of data monthly for 30 years, and syncing with
government sources of same, and you besmirch yourself.

The fact is: this could well be a crisis. But governments covering data for
political reasons does nothing to inspire confidence, regardless of the
squealing of pantywaists.

To wit- you don't spend trillions of other people's money on your night
terrors

~~~
Daishiman
So... do you doubt the data? Do you doubt that the warmest years on record
have happened in this past decade? Are you implying that calibration errors
actually explain anything when the facts in question are obvious?

